# Etsy



## Ratty_123 (2 mo ago)

Hi! I’m trying to save up money to adopt more ratties and get them some new toys and supplements. I opened an Etsy shop if you wouldn’t mind checking it out 
I only sell digital portraits and chew toys right now but I hopefully will be selling more soon.
It would be very much appreciated if you could help out by purchasing an item 
Also if you have any suggestions on how I can improve my shop/ items, that would be much appreciated!
Thank you so much and have a great day! 🐀








ForeverHorseDesigns - Etsy


Shop items by ForeverHorseDesigns.




www.etsy.com


----------



## BethR.Rattie1440 (1 mo ago)

Lol. I was thinking of starting my own little shop (not sure if I was going to do it on Etsy though, some people say they don’t make much money at it and Etsy gets a decent profit from each sell), I’m crafty and like making things. I might see about just a website or only have part of my stuff on Etsy and the rest on a website.

As to your store- Since there was only two things it’s hard to tell what would need to be adjusted. However it looks cute so far. One advice- proofread! I saw one spelling error (probably results from autocorrect, don’t know how many times I’m typing and it changes to something that makes no sense in the sentence! Lol ). The one spot I noticed was in the description of your personal experience with the chew toy, halfway where says money. I also saw a book (free on kindle unlimited) that’s everything about setting up a profitable Etsy shop, it gave some good pointers: The Ultimate Guide to Selling on Etsy by Noelle Ihli & Jeanne Allen. There’s some other books but haven’t read them. I do like how you’ve listed the materials that will be in it and included pictures, also personal use experience. Great job so far! 😁


----------



## Ratty_123 (2 mo ago)

BethR.Rattie1440 said:


> Lol. I was thinking of starting my own little shop (not sure if I was going to do it on Etsy though, some people say they don’t make much money at it and Etsy gets a decent profit from each sell), I’m crafty and like making things. I might see about just a website or only have part of my stuff on Etsy and the rest on a website.
> 
> As to your store- Since there was only two things it’s hard to tell what would need to be adjusted. However it looks cute so far. One advice- proofread! I saw one spelling error (probably results from autocorrect, don’t know how many times I’m typing and it changes to something that makes no sense in the sentence! Lol ). The one spot I noticed was in the description of your personal experience with the chew toy, halfway where says money. I also saw a book (free on kindle unlimited) that’s everything about setting up a profitable Etsy shop, it gave some good pointers: The Ultimate Guide to Selling on Etsy by Noelle Ihli & Jeanne Allen. There’s some other books but haven’t read them. I do like how you’ve listed the materials that will be in it and included pictures, also personal use experience. Great job so far! 😁


Thank You so much! I’ll fix the spelling error lol! I’ll also check out the book! Thanks again!


----------

